# fitting a 4x108 wheel on a 4x100 car



## djbenzo (Sep 16, 2010)

help/thanks! :banghead:


----------



## djbenzo (Sep 16, 2010)

anyone got any ideas besides redrilling(i dont know if there are places that will do that here or how much itll cost) 
the ONLY solution ive found besides that is getting wobble bolts AND a 4x4.5 adapter??? 
if im trying to put a 4x108 wheel on a 4x100 car - where can i get this adapter?


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

Just search on the internet. There are places that will sell a 4x1oo to 4x1o8 adapter. No worries.


----------



## djbenzo (Sep 16, 2010)

hmm i just couldnt find em via google search..guess ill keep lookin


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

djbenzo said:


> hmm i just couldnt find em via google search..guess ill keep lookin


 PM adapterman on here .. he may help. Say I sent you.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Adaptec Speedware 

Design I Adapter System 15mm -> 35mm 4x100 to 4x108 $160.52 a pair


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Banned wagon said:


> Adaptec Speedware
> 
> Design I Adapter System 15mm -> 35mm 4x100 to 4x108 $160.52 a pair


 Thanks, Ric :beer: 

OP, if adapters compromise wheel offset too greatly, we can look into building you an Adaptec DUH system for your application (dual 4x108 and 4x100 pattern). It's a more expensive option, but if you need new bearings, rotors, etc, it's like getting the dual hub option for free


----------

